# 1700 gallon stingray river



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

extremely cool


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

:drool::drool:roud: that looks amazing!

What's the filtration side look like? Mind posting how it's filtered.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

What the what!! Seriously that is the coolest thing on this forum! Congrats.


----------



## Energy (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments- The first picture is the filtration room behind the main tank. Mostly done by the plants.


----------



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

Holy crap that is amazing. Is this monstrosity in your home?

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

It really is spectacular, how long has it been set-up? Is the dry land all rocks and soil or do you have foam etc? Do you have any pics from the initial set-up I would be curious to see what went into setting this awesome thing up.

We need more details!!!!!!!


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

Sweetness. Been dreaming about a set-up like that for years myself. Done frogs. Done fish. Never had room to do it like that. You really do need a 15' tank to do that kind of set-up right.

What kind of frogs ? Tinc.s ? Thumbnails ?


----------



## Energy (Mar 4, 2011)

Moody636 said:


> Holy crap that is amazing. Is this monstrosity in your home?
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


Yep in my living room-



tharsis said:


> It really is spectacular, how long has it been set-up? Is the dry land all rocks and soil or do you have foam etc? Do you have any pics from the initial set-up I would be curious to see what went into setting this awesome thing up.
> 
> We need more details!!!!!!!


Full build on the dendroboard.
Here is where it started.


----------



## Energy (Mar 4, 2011)

I wonder if a movie will work.

[URL=http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t149/Energy1212/?action=view&current=IMG_0048.mp4][/URL]


----------



## Energy (Mar 4, 2011)

When it was a reef tank.- Before the change over.

http://energyreef.com/index.html


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Energy- Thanks for finally starting a thread in the journal section. I was hoping I didn't make Tom mad by posting links to your tank in his sale thread but I really thought more needed to see this tank. I remember being in absolute amazement when I saw your tank as a reef tank quite a few years ago and when I saw it on MFK and Dendroboard changing to a freshwater stingray tank I knew this was going to be great. You have a true talent in setting up and maintaining a natural system whether it be reef or freshwater. Keep up the great work and keep this journal updated so those on this forum can always dream what it would be like to have something like this in their home.roud:

For those that need to see more of this tank and I know you all will here you go:


http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?329022-1700-Gallon-Stingray-River

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2008-01/totm/index.php

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/43615-large-vivarium-construction.html


----------



## Energy (Mar 4, 2011)

ua hua said:


> Energy- Thanks for finally starting a thread in the journal section. I was hoping I didn't make Tom mad by posting links to your tank in his sale thread but I really thought more needed to see this tank. I remember being in absolute amazement when I saw your tank as a reef tank quite a few years ago and when I saw it on MFK and Dendroboard changing to a freshwater stingray tank I knew this was going to be great. You have a true talent in setting up and maintaining a natural system whether it be reef or freshwater. Keep up the great work and keep this journal updated so those on this forum can always dream what it would be like to have something like this in their home.roud:
> 
> For those that need to see more of this tank and I know you all will here you go:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments and the links!roud:


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Now that's taking the hobby to a grand scale, love it. I would have paid admission to scuba dive in the reef.

What kind of ventilation do you have set up on this? I can't imagine trying to clean and dispose of waste from the frogs, chameleons, dead feeders animals, etc in a enclosure of this size. I'm assuming you let it decompose on it's own and provide nutrients to the plants? It's got to be a lot of fun tackling problems of an eco system in your living room. 

And the real question everyone is wondering, do you ever banish misbehaving children to the rainforest? :hihi:


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm in awe. What a beautiful tank you have setup here... twice! The reef tank was jaw-dropping, and so is this one! Both are just insanely beautiful, each in their own ways.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Energy said:


> Thanks for the compliments and the links!roud:


No problem and I fixed a couple of the links because for some reason they weren't working.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Amazing tank! why did the reef get taken down?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice to see this tank over here, I followed it on Dendroboard for a while. roud:

Question- have you ended up with any frog mortality issues as was considered a possible problem?


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

This is one of the best thought out and arranged environment that I have ever seen; the fact that it is in your house makes it even that much more awesome! Terrific job!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Holy smokes!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow, simply amazing. Well done!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Wooooowww... are one of those people who have to one up everybody?... J/k j/k awesome set up


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

That tank is awesome, I am jealous.


----------



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

such a nice tank and only 2 hours away you need to start charging admision to view that beast didnt it start its life as a reef tank


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wow indeed


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

O.O 
was my expression... absolutely love it!
can you provide some detail as to how you created the land, grassy areas?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Stunning, beautiful rock work in and outside of the tank. 

I know for sure that the change over from reef to planted has made your wallet a little more bigger. I can't imagine what it cost you to do and maintain the reef you had, not to mention the time spent. The reef was prettier but this planted is more practical. Great job. I am sure you will go back to reef one day, lol

Lastly, I can't imagine what a 400g water change would consist of, OMF'inG....


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Energy said:


> Yep in my living room-
> 
> Full build on the dendroboard.
> Here is where it started.


WOW! I had no idea what I was looking at the first picture (the control room) and didn't really get how you fit 1700G into your house until these two pictures above!! How many gallons of water are used for the stingrays? Probably something like 700G?


----------



## msharper (Aug 19, 2011)

What happened to the discus, tetras and random goldfish in the video you posted? Were you just cycling your system or had you contemplated making it a discus tank before a ray tank?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

msharper said:


> What happened to the discus, tetras and random goldfish in the video you posted? Were you just cycling your system or had you contemplated making it a discus tank before a ray tank?


Click here http://energyreef.com/index.html and it will reveal the answer to your question.


----------



## msharper (Aug 19, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> Click here http://energyreef.com/index.html and it will reveal the answer to your question.


It's my understanding it was a reef tank and now has become an amazon basin??? So yes the reef looked great but so does the new setup. Story short, my questions remain unanswered…


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow.

Amazing tank (in both configurations).


----------



## Energy (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the kind words.



msharper said:


> What happened to the discus, tetras and random goldfish in the video you posted? Were you just cycling your system or had you contemplated making it a discus tank before a ray tank?


Discus and tetras are still there. The goldfish got moved out and put into a pond.



VadimShevchuk said:


> Amazing tank! why did the reef get taken down?


Just for a change.



lauraleellbp said:


> Nice to see this tank over here, I followed it on Dendroboard for a while. roud:
> 
> Question- have you ended up with any frog mortality issues as was considered a possible problem?


No Frogs have absolutely no problem with the deep water area. In fact I accidentally knocked one into the water where it couldn't get out and it swam away before I could grab it. The next day it was sitting up on dry land like nothing had happened.



gnod said:


> O.O
> was my expression... absolutely love it!
> can you provide some detail as to how you created the land, grassy areas?


The build and multiple redo's are documented on dendroboard.



diwu13 said:


> WOW! I had no idea what I was looking at the first picture (the control room) and didn't really get how you fit 1700G into your house until these two pictures above!! How many gallons of water are used for the stingrays? Probably something like 700G?


Probably 400-600 gallons


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Awesome tank, cute kids, and a fantastic living room! Just need to turn that couch 180 degrees. :wink:


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

wow....that is just wow....i mean really??? wow!! did i mention WOW?!?!?!?!?


----------



## seahunter (Nov 29, 2011)

FANTASTIC! I remember following your thread on reef central when this was a reef! Great job! I think it looks just as incredible now if not more so! Absolutely mind blowing!


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

My god! that is the single best representation of a stream that I have ever seen in someone's HOUSE! that is an absolutely BEAUTIFUL tank guy! keep up the great work! i wish i could just sit there and stare at that all day long haha!


----------



## Energy (Mar 4, 2011)

seahunter said:


> FANTASTIC! I remember following your thread on reef central when this was a reef! Great job! I think it looks just as incredible now if not more so! Absolutely mind blowing!





sketch804 said:


> My god! that is the single best representation of a stream that I have ever seen in someone's HOUSE! that is an absolutely BEAUTIFUL tank guy! keep up the great work! i wish i could just sit there and stare at that all day long haha!





Fishies_in_Philly said:


> wow....that is just wow....i mean really??? wow!! did i mention WOW?!?!?!?!?





Wasserpest said:


> Awesome tank, cute kids, and a fantastic living room! Just need to turn that couch 180 degrees. :wink:


Thanks everyone!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

sketch804 said:


> My god! that is the single best representation of a stream that I have ever seen in someone's HOUSE! that is an absolutely BEAUTIFUL tank guy! keep up the great work! i wish i could just sit there and stare at that all day long haha!


There is a guy in northern Europe somewhere (Denmark maybe?) that has an absolutely ridiculous set-up that looks like a zoo display.

So I guess this is the second best set-up I have ever seen in a home.

Which still makes it completely and totally awesome.


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeahhh!!!!! I remember you building this on dendroboard. It's still looking great.


----------



## Energy (Mar 4, 2011)

madness said:


> There is a guy in northern Europe somewhere (Denmark maybe?) that has an absolutely ridiculous set-up that looks like a zoo display.
> 
> So I guess this is the second best set-up I have ever seen in a home.
> 
> Which still makes it completely and totally awesome.


I'd love to see that tank. Do you have a link or know where there is any info on it?



PaulG said:


> Yeahhh!!!!! I remember you building this on dendroboard. It's still looking great.


Thanks!


----------



## GxneFishing (Jan 7, 2012)

There are no words for how Awesome I think this is! Very well done


----------



## Energy (Mar 4, 2011)

Finally made a video- only took 7 years!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWaeCrjGsos


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

That is an incredible tank. The rays are incredible, well done!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

This IS truly amazing! I totally agree with the poster that said the sofa was backwards - lol


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I just watched the video - wonderful! Are the nozzle-looking things at the top for mist?
That would be the riparium of dreams... ; )


----------



## Energy (Mar 4, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I just watched the video - wonderful! Are the nozzle-looking things at the top for mist?
> That would be the riparium of dreams... ; )


Part of the water system. They turn on 5 times daily to keep everything moist.




Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> That is an incredible tank. The rays are incredible, well done!


Thanks


----------



## vincent201089 (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh boys. What the tank! Really really love it.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Way to commit...and make my tanks look like tinker toys.:icon_lol:

Matt


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

Energy said:


> Yep in my living room-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are officially my hero.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

^ Ditto. Hero.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Energy said:


> I'd love to see that tank. Do you have a link or know where there is any info on it?


I probably ran across it on Dendroboard but if it was posted over there you probably would have seen it.

I just spent a bit of time trying to randomly dig it up via google searches and other methods but had no luck. It took up a whole room (it actually looked like it was an addition built on to the house - like an indoor pool or hot tub addition.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

A submersible RC camera shark is all that's missing


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Great googly moogly!! Mudskippers!! Love it!! Talk about motivation and inspiration roud: At first I thought it was a exhibit at a City or State Aquarium.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

This is one of my favorite tanks ever!

Im so bored with traditional planted tanks ADA style- this is sooooo refreshing!

And I love stingrays!

Do you hand feed? Though the tank is so big, it may not be possible to reach!

(I almost bought a saltwater ray-_Taeniura lymma-_ that though poisonous, was totally tame and loved to be hand fed... I couldn't do a large enough tank though so I didn't buy her... She was awesome!)


----------



## JMex (Apr 8, 2012)

This is insane :icon_eek: I can't even imagine all the work to get this set up and in working order


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Omg. EPIC.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

This is just absolutely spectacular!! MUCH nicer, IMO, then the former reef setup. Great job adding the rays. They are just magnificent here, and are some of my favorite, and most dreampt about future freshwater fish. 

I also agree, the couch should be turned around. I wouldn't even need a tv or anything. I'd just sit and watch the tank all the time You definitely have an advanced eye for this. Excellent job!!


----------



## Patrunkenphat7 (May 11, 2012)

This is awesome (obviously). I can't find much info on how you did this because you just posted your crazy awesome pics and ran  Any detailed info on how you grew the terrestrial plants, moss, and anubias would be awesome. I would love to know if you used any soil on land or exactly the land part was incorporated into the system. Any input from anyone on how to do a land/river split biotope would be appreciated. Only thing I would love to see in something like this would be some huge swords in certain areas of the river, but the lighting parameters (and current substrate) for something like that is probably too different than what you need for your anubias plants growing on the rock.

This is so cool!!! Thanks for any info anyone has!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Is there enough room in there for the stingrays to get full size or are you going to swap them out as they grow.

I love the setup by the way I always thought a greenhouse with stingray pools in it would be great off the back of the house.

Len


----------



## wootlaws (Feb 25, 2011)

Wished there were updates!


----------



## PhysicsDude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

wootlaws said:


> Wished there were updates!


He's been providing updates at MonsterFishKeepers.com (50+ page thread)
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?329022-1700-Gallon-Stingray-River

Lately I think he's trying to breed platinum/gold gars.


----------

